# Finally... OFA results!



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

In case anyone else has been waiting as impatiently as I have been (ha!), I finally got Riot's 24 month OFA results. 

And the official word is......... GOOD HIPS!!! Yay! So exited. Actually went up from fair on his prelims. Now the bad news: ED in his right elbow. But, it is still a grade I, meaning it hasn't changed since his prelims. So that is good news. 

Now we get to really start jumping around and having fun. Gotta get the OB jumps out of the shed. Considering that the weather it getting so so nice lately, maybe we will be able to get out some more.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Great news! Have fun in the cooler weather!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Great news on the hips  Have fun with the jumps !!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

You must be relieved. Let the fun begin. Do you know which line could have produced the ED?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Great hip news!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is great news on both counts! I know some grade 1 elbows who compete in agility with no problems and have for years!


----------



## Lucky1990 (Aug 30, 2012)

have fun buddy!


----------

